# QLD 15Dec12 - Attack of the Zombies at Scarby. And a PB



## Wrassemagnet (Oct 17, 2007)

Now that's what I call yak bling buddy!!! No drilling or cutting required. Well done boys!


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

Beauty Brad, well deserved.


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Very entertaining report Indie and congrats on the PB. Wonderful fish.



indiedog said:


> Today I was also trialling my new GoPro which I bought as an early Christmas present to myself and it was at this point the battery died. I'll need to get a bigger battery as this only lasted about 2 hours.


I think this is about the expected battery life for a regular gopro battery - you can also get the battery "bacpac" which I think ~doubles the battery life. I tend to just turn mine on when I think I'm a chance of getting some good footage, to preserve the battery (ie. when I've just had a touch, or seen some bait getting smashed etc) - obviously this means I miss out on a lot of potential good footage though.


----------



## scoman (Oct 4, 2010)

Great fish and report Indy, I just had to click to find out about those zombies.


----------



## paulsod (Dec 28, 2008)

Congrats on the new pb Snapper Brad.
Cheers
Paul


----------



## sunshiner (Feb 22, 2006)

G'day Brad

Well done on getting the PB snapper. Interestingly, up at Noosa we kayak fishers nearly always get several larger than average snaps in December. Unfortunately I won't be able to test this in 2012 as I'm absent. Hoping to try it out in January.

Kev


----------



## AJD (Jul 10, 2007)

Top fish - enjoy the feed. Congrats on the new PB!


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2012)

Good to see you two back on the water and well done on the snaps


----------



## Beekeeper (Aug 20, 2011)

Hi Brad,

I was also on the water at Scarby on Saturday, and privy to your radio conversations with Couta, although I couldn't tell who you were :? till you called him Couta... then I guessed that it was at least two AKFF'ers having a natter.

I heard all about the nice snapper caught by you both, and your PB... all that crap about zombies and how they frightened you... but I also heard about a TURTLE!!?? :shock: That's when I radioed and warned you fellers to leave my turtles alone, :lol: :lol: thinking that you would realise who was talking!

However, although I could hear both of you clearly, my transmission apparently was not heard by you fellers. I have lots of trouble with Trevor when he gets some distance away as well.

I guess you two were fishing up towards the Redcliffe area, as although I scanned the sea, I was damned if I could spot you.

You missed out on a spot of real drama, Brad and Couta... I saw a couple of fellows paddling a yellow two-man SOT, enjoying their time on the water, and I was heading out towards Moreton to do another drift when I noticed that their craft was apparently devoid of human form.

I changed course to see if I could help, and noted that both of them in the water had life-jackets on... that was good! They (father and son, both named Steve) were so obviously pleased that someone had noticed their predicament and come to their aid. They told me their craft had filled with water, and then they couldn't stay upright... over they went!

They asked if I had something they could use to bail out the water, so I gave them my hand-pump. After a while, the kayak was sitting up quite nicely, so the young fellow clambered on, and they were going to attempt to paddle in while the older fellow hung on in the water.

I offered to tow them myself, or if I came alongside and helped support, the father could get on also (they didn't know how to get the second one on, as there was no-one to hold the yak steady).

We did this, and after about three paddle strokes, they both fell off again!

After trying unsuccessfully to flag down a nearby runabout with my whistle, I paddled the 500 metres to it and asked the fellow to help my sodden friends. He motored over, and they clambered aboard while he attached a tow rope to the yak.

They thanked me profusely for my much needed help, and the last I saw of them, they were heading for Scarby beach.

I then resumed my travel to do another drift and complete my snapper bag-out with a 69cm specimen 8) , while listening to the cricket on my tranny. I was pleased to find out that the noise from the transistor radio didn't adversely affect the fishing... I'd always wondered about that.

I'm glad you and Couta had a good day on the water... congrats on your PB Brad  ... I had a ball just listening to your taking the piss out of each other by radio. :lol: :lol:

Cheers, Jimbo


----------



## glenndini (Nov 22, 2010)

Nice one Brad. The official name of that reef shall from now on be known as " Zombie Lump". 
Now if we can just have the co-ordinates??????


----------



## clarkey (Jan 13, 2009)

They're down there Brad










Just keep an eye on your sounder


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Good snaps Brad & Jimbo.



glenndini said:


> Nice one Brad. The official name of that reef shall from now on be known as " Zombie Lump".
> Now if we can just have the co-ordinates??????


What Glenn? Not scared of Zombies?

Wish _I'd_ gone there today, Palmy, America, anywhere but Noosa!

trev


----------



## Beekeeper (Aug 20, 2011)

indiedog said:


> Jimbo, sounds like you were eavesdropping?? Trying to find out where those turtles were hey? I didn't hear you at all, unless you've suddenly gained an indian accent. I did actually try to call you around 8.30 or so but didn't get a response. Is your radio on high power? Maybe your microphone is on the fritz?? Also sounds like an eventful morning and glad it worked out for the father/son guys. Well done on the assist, it certainly pays to keep an eye out for others. Maybe the zombies knocked them out?
> 
> We were indeed down south of the main reef thinking the northern part would be full of stinkers given it was a Saturday. Was it busy up there? As I said I was on a high after catching my fish so probably a good thing I didn't see you and your bag.


I guess the Indian accent was the fellow berthing the ship at Brisbane... I switched my radio off then, and missed your call to me. When I switched it on again, I got the zombie stuff. I didn't know it was you, just Couta when you spoke his name. I had it on low. At times even when I have it on high, I can't converse with Trev when he's out of sight paddling up to Woody Point for fitness, and he'd been calling me just like I'd been calling him. Perhaps our radios are a little suspect... they're the same make and model.

And yes, I was eavesdropping! :lol: :lol:

Except for the two unfortunate yakkers, I was the only one at the Northern end, and there were only two tinnies as well. I really found it hard to believe that it wasn't mid-week.  

One thing really got under my skin, tho'... a crabber set his pot right on one of my "spots". It would be lovely to pick up a really good snapper, to have it run around his line, eh?

Could the zombies be mutant KGW's??? :twisted: :twisted:

Jimbo


----------



## glenndini (Nov 22, 2010)

Trev, no zombies are going to bother me. I've been out on fresh water for the last week. Every one knows there are no fresh water zombies, are there?


----------



## paulo (Nov 1, 2007)

Nice snap Brad. It looked lumpier at Scarby than it was at Brays yesterday. Not a breath till 10am.


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

Bloody tourist stealing all me fish again! We need more Zombies.

Nice fishy Brad, seems you've caught on to the method of catching Snapps at Scarby. Leave one rod alone to catch the fish and play with the other.


----------



## Kahuna (Aug 9, 2010)

Well done Brad, that's a lovely looking fish! A few meals in that.


----------

